# Pinterest



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Anyone using Pinterest? What do you think of it? I just got an invitation and I'd never heard of it before. Interested to hear your opinions.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

It's addictive fun. I've started using it to keep photo clippings of locations/costumes/people for book inspiration, but I also have boards for home stuff I want to try, recipes, etc. It's like an online scrap book, kinda.


----------



## Liz Davis (Dec 10, 2011)

I also recently joined and it is a lot of fun. I use it to display photos related to beauty/food/my books/humor etc. 
I love it. Here's the link to mine: http://pinterest.com/lizgdavis/


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

It seems like fun and I pinned a few things. Liz, I'll check out your "page."


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm on there.. It's wickedly addicting, but I've discovered so many great ideas for organizing and decorating, recipes, cleaning tips. All sorts of things.

I'm luvmy4Brats over there too.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

I love Pinterest! I sort-of wish I'd never come across it - it takes up way too much of my time - I can spend hours just looking at pics without realising the time's gone... And I love making up boards to my own themes.

I'm at: http://pinterest.com/susanalison/


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a Pinterest invite, but apparently I need to log in with either a Facebook or Twitter account. Alas, I'm one of those weird people who have neither.

Does anybody know if there's a way to log into Pinterest and create an account, if you don't have a Facebook or Twitter account?


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Just get a twitter account and don't use it.


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

I LOVE it! It pulls the domestic out of me.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I like it a lot - it's kind of like a bulletin board for bookmarks - makes it easy to find things I've liked, with a picture to help spur my memory.  And yes, it can be a huge time suck if I'm not careful.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Just joined and yes it is addictive!
http://pinterest.com/piewacketblog/


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I haven't spent a lot of time on it but I have found some interesting recipes. 
http://pinterest.com/sebat/


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

I'm on there...

http://pinterest.com/alanpetersen/


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

I agree that Pinterest is very addicting and fun! There is so many interesting finds on there.

Here's my address to Pinterest: http://pinterest.com/paischica2/


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm on it. I didn't think I'd get into it but it's very addictive.

Here are my boards: http://pinterest.com/lizzieablack/


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I have a Pinterest invite, but apparently I need to log in with either a Facebook or Twitter account. Alas, I'm one of those weird people who have neither.
> 
> Does anybody know if there's a way to log into Pinterest and create an account, if you don't have a Facebook or Twitter account?


Cora, did you do it? I don't have Facebook or Twitter accounts either, so I was curious as to what you decided to do!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

fun to check out all your pages. I'm following those with a link. Here's mine:http://pinterest.com/jenhilborne


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

http://pinterest.com/msmicheller/


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

https://pinterest.com/harmakhet


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Liz Davis said:


> I also recently joined and it is a lot of fun. I use it to display photos related to beauty/food/my books/humor etc.
> I love it. Here's the link to mine: http://pinterest.com/lizgdavis/


 I checked out your page, it is GREAT!!


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

http://pinterest.com/scarlettarcher/ That's me!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Um, no. No I've never heard of Pinterest and do not spend too much time there. Not me. Never.

http://pinterest.com/readlisascott/


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

I signed up a while ago but haven't been using it much until now.

http://pinterest.com/mariesymeou/


----------



## edwardlorn (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm still quite new at this whole Pinterest thingy, but for all intents and purposes, here it is!

http://pinterest.com/edwardlorn/

Drop me a line and tell me what you think!

E.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Did this thread die? Feed my addiction! I mean, feed my addiction, _please._


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well here is a very good article on marketing yourself or business with Pinterest...
http://www.copyblogger.com/pinterest-marketing/


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am now officially on Pinterest.  So, if anyone wants to look me up there and follow me or whatever, I am happy to follow in return.  Still trying to figure out how it all works and if it can also help me with my books.  I know...so self-interested, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do in the indie publishing world.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

I dote on everything from beautiful bookstore & libraries to baby animals & style icons. You'll find me here:

http://pinterest.com/rcaharris/

I'd love to see you there!


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Pinterest makes me hungry!

http://pinterest.com/kindlecutie/

(oh and slightly hurt someone already has my name on there so i had to modify )


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I just jumped into the band wagon. Will share how it goes. Sounds like fun and another twitter/FB...lol


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm on! http://pinterest.com/lilianahart/ and it is extremely addictive.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

followed you, Liliana! Those are sure some hunky dudes!!!!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I just joined. It's more exciting than FaceBook, IMO. Let us help each other by following and repining the books. Here's my site:
Pinterest: http://pinterest.com/drdln/

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I just jumped into the band wagon. Will share how it goes. Sounds like fun and another twitter/FB...lol


Here's my report after months of trying as I promised. It has worked better than any other promoting tool for me. I am so excited and want everyone to try. Strange that none of these boards have picked up. That means not many authors are trying.

The best way to promote your books I have found is to add each other in Group boards. If you're members of any popular Group Board, please feel free to add my name in "Add another pinner" after you click on edit board.
http://pinterest.com/drdln/


----------

